# Health News - 10-12th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

*Parents who worry too much about their diabetic child 'could be situation worse' *
Parents who worry too much about their child with diabetes could ironically be making their condition worse, researchers warn. Those who were most concerned were also the most likely to have children with poorly controlled blood sugar levels, a new study has found. Researchers believe that the problem is caused by the fear of hypoglycaemic episodes, or 'hypos'. Dr Iain Frame quoted.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-diabetic-child-could-be-situation-worse.html 

*Child's diabetes control 'poorer when parents worry'*
A child's diabetes may be negatively affected by parents worrying excessively about glycaemic control, according to research. Norwegian researchers found children had higher blood glucose levels if their parents showed a heightened fear of their child having a hypoglycaemic episode. Dr Iain Frame quoted.

http://www.healthcarerepublic.com/news/995775/Childs-diabetes-control-poorer-when-parents-worry/

*People with diabetes can have their voices heard*

People with diabetes in Rhondda Cynon Taff can find out how to make their voices heard in two patient open days this month. Cwm Taf Local Health Board is holding open days for people with diabetes at Pontypridd Museum on Thursday 29 April and at Rhondda Sports Centre on Friday 30 April. Dai Williams quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/content/people-diabetes-can-have-their-voices-heard


*Cancer danger of that night-time trip to the toilet*

Simply turning on a light at night for a few seconds to go to the toilet can cause changes that might lead to cancer, scientists claim. Researchers in the UK and Israel found that when a light is turned on at night, it triggers an 'over-expression' of cells linked to the formation of cancer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1265277/Cancer-danger-night-time-trip-toilet.html 

*Health chiefs' pay bonanza: As nurses' salaries are squeezed, NHS bureaucrats pocket 7% rise*
The pay of NHS bosses has soared by almost 7 per cent in a year - more than twice the rise for nurses. There are now 25 health trust chief executives earning more than the Prime Minister's salary of ?192,400. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-squeezed-NHS-bureaucrats-pocket-7-rise.html

*Half the population could suffer from hay fever within 20 years *
Half the population could suffer from hay fever within the next 20 years, experts warn. Some 15 million Britons are currently afflicted, but with more people moving to cities, the number of sufferers will double to 32million by 2030. The rise will be fuelled by air pollution in urban areas which exacerbates the symptoms of sneezing, runny nose and eyes triggered by pollen, says the Hay Fever Health Report. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1264660/Hay-fever-lay-half-low-20-years.html

*Lack of first aid skills endangers up to 150,000 lives*
Up to 150,000 people a year could be dying unnecessarily because first aid is not widely enough known, a charity warns today. Situations where first aid could potentially make a difference include suffocations due to blocked airways, which claim 2,500 lives every year, and heart attacks, which kill 29,000.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/apr/12/first-aid-skills-deaths


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 12, 2010)

*headdesk* Well done, daily fail. 

Yet another one to add to the Daily Fail list of things that give you cancer:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=269512464297


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

becky that group is hilarious!


----------



## glodee (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, those first two could be talking about me! Thankfully, my 14 yr old has not inherited my fear of hypos (caused, I think, by watching my Aunt have serious hypos when I was a child). But I can see why this might happen. I want my daughter to have tight control, but have to suppress my own fear that she will then have an unrecognised hypo during the night. Diabetes was the one thing I used to pray not to get as a child. Now both my daughter and I are diabetic.
What can I say.
G


----------

